# Kumho KU39 Ecsta tyres



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Have these been discontinued?
I have looked usual places camskill (no stock)/tyre traders/pneu tyres/my tyres/black circles and no where stocks them?

Im after *225/40/18 Y rated XL * & *255/35/18 Y rated XL*

If anyone has these on what do you think of them? they seem to get really good reviews on tyre reviews
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Kumho/Ecsta-KU39.htm


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

They're Kumho's latest high performance summer tyre so shouldn't have been discontinued as they've not been out long!

It's probably just demand for what are excellent tyes. I've got the older KU31's on the Cougar and they're brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Have some ku39s here, great tyre for the money, recommended!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

millns84 said:


> They're Kumho's latest high performance summer tyre so shouldn't have been discontinued as they've not been out long!
> 
> It's probably just demand for what are excellent tyes. I've got the older KU31's on the Cougar and they're brilliant. :thumb:


i really need to ditch the bridgestone run flats on mine as they are ruining the handling on my BMW 335d, im constantly scanning for even the little pot holes as going over them makes the car skip/slide. ive tried experimenting with different psi but no matter i cant get on with rft and they need to go.

but these seem to be getting very good reviews so thought id give them a try. ive emailed camskill and they said approx 8 weeks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

8 weeks!!!!, Try the Falken FK452's great tire.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> 8 weeks!!!!, Try the Falken FK452's great tire.


i originally was going to for the 452's as over on e90post a lot of members choice when ditching rft but the wet grip is little less and few members have issue with the car tramlining on the motorway. but i may end up with the 452's if i cant get my hands on kumhos


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd put Pilot Sport 3's on it myself... amazing tyres!

If not, then Hankook S1 Evo or Falken FK452. Never been a Kumho fan.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you tried event, black circles and my tyres?


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Do the tyres on your car make it twitchy on uneven roads too.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'd put Pilot Sport 3's on it myself... amazing tyres!
> 
> If not, then Hankook S1 Evo or Falken FK452. Never been a Kumho fan.


i have some 19's CSL alloys coming to me next may so will be sticking on some ps3 on them but need a stop gap until then

if you dont mind but why arent you a fan if kumhos?



millns84 said:


> Have you tried event, black circles and my tyres?


yep tried them no luck, i think black circles stock the fronts but not the rears


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

stevept said:


> Do the tyres on your car make it twitchy on uneven roads too.


very twitchy and im hesitant giving it the full beans even on long streches of road with a hint of uneven.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I've got same problem with mine ive got Goodyear efficient grip with 5 mm on both


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> i have some 19's CSL alloys coming to me next may so will be sticking on some ps3 on them but need a stop gap until then
> 
> if you dont mind but why arent you a fan if kumhos?
> 
> yep tried them no luck, i think black circles stock the fronts but not the rears


My friend ran various tyres on his Clio 197 and they were noticeably worse in terms of grip and sidewall stiffness, compared to Sport Contact 3's, V12 Evo's and Exalto's. I just think you can do better for the money, but maybe on a BMW they are better.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The tyre walls on the KU31's are a bit soft TBH, meant to be better on the KU39's.

There's a thread on a BMW forum (possibly the M3 forum) where a few guys with M3's had KU31's and were very pleased with them. I found it via a google search before I bought them...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

stevept said:


> I've got same problem with mine ive got Goodyear efficient grip with 5 mm on both


ive got 6mm on the fronts and 4mm on the rears, i think because the nature of rft and the way they are contsructed affects the handling. i know that on mine if im the slightest psi ovet the reccomended the grip in affected hugely. even going over cats eyes on the mway the car skips so much


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

millns84 said:


> The tyre walls on the KU31's are a bit soft TBH, meant to be better on the KU39's.
> 
> There's a thread on a BMW forum (possibly the M3 forum) where a few guys with M3's had KU31's and were very pleased with them. I found it via a google search before I bought them...


i think ive read the thread and i thought if they are getting good reviews from m3 drivers then good enough for me


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have an e92 on Bridgestones (18" wheels) and to be honest I dont have any major issues with them. Yes they tramline and are a harsh ride but thats to be expected. Every other big, wide tyre I have used on past vehicles have done exactly the same.
As a point of interest, do any of the bimmer forum guys recommend toyo proxes?
I have used these on a few cars and love them. Far cheaper than my fave pilot sports but still good performance.
I have never liked Kumhos, had terrible experiences with them in the wet on trucks but that was years ago


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> I have an e92 on Bridgestones (18" wheels) and to be honest I dont have any major issues with them. Yes they tramline and are a harsh ride but thats to be expected. Every other big, wide tyre I have used on past vehicles have done exactly the same.
> As a point of interest, do any of the bimmer forum guys recommend toyo proxes?
> I have used these on a few cars and love them. Far cheaper than my fave pilot sports but still good performance.
> I have never liked Kumhos, had terrible experiences with them in the wet on trucks but that was years ago


when i first got my e92 looking back it didnt bothet me that much all i noticed was the ride was harsh. but after driving an M3 with non rft tyres michelins for a weekwhen mine went into the garage and then got mine back the difference was noticable

tbh ive not read on the forum others using toyos, i think because of the softer compound they dont last long


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What's wear like and grip at half tread


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Going ok here but then they have been on the back since new, fwd.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Is it on a higher power car in terms of bhp, torque? Would like to know how it copes


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I had ku39's on my stage 2 astra vxr an they were fine. Pretty good alround tyre tbh. wear rate was good dry grip was good and wet grip was far better than the conti's. I also tried the falken fk452 and they are very similar overall to the khumos.

I had conti sport contact 2 on before them and they were a god aweful tyre. Very bad in the Wet .

James


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Perfect. I'm needing 275 30 19 so tyres in this size aren't cheap anyway


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Ive had the KU39 best part of a year now and overall I am happy with them. They are pretty grippy in the dry and in the wet and miles better compared to the run flats. I have noticed that once these get donw to 3mm marker the grip tends to loose a little bit more in the wet and road noise starts to increase. But for the price I have replaced them around the 3mm mark


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Just got them today
Was wet and damp on the roads today and was half expecting traction control lights flick on when hard on loud pedal but it was fine


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have them on the Subaru and for the price I can't complain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Had Kuhmo 31s and they were excellent. 39s seem OK from reviews but I bought Uniroyal Rainsport 2s and they are excellent on my wife's Golf GTI (MK V).

Got 452s on the BM and not a huge fan.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've got a pair of them on the front and so far I'm very happy with them, good grip (wet and dry) and they appear to be wearing very well.

They've only been on the car just over a year but I would compare them to the Michelin Pilots I've got on it and I didn't think I'd find myself saying that !


----------

